# 1648 alumacraft build by hardwoodcd



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello all! I've been looking around this site for some time now and I've started my build which is going to be fairly involved. A little background on what had happened to get me to this point. My family owns an access lot at a local (30 minute drive) lake. We can have 2 boats but the secondary boat has to be 10hp or less. I wanted a bass boat and my wife wanted a pontoon. We thought we were making a good compromise buying a 17' deep v. As it turns out neither of us were very happy! Well I inherited my old man's 16' river runner when he passed away a couple years ago and decided to build my fishing rig out of it for the lake (only 400 acre) and power it with a 9.9 merc. I wasn't in a hurry until a tree in our yard fell right on our current boat! So this is an opportunity to finish my dad's (I always called him pop!) boat and then we'll get a pontoon for our family of 4. I started this when I first got the boat and don't have those pics readily available so I'll start with pics after the demo was done. So I pulled out the three bench seats and all the foam and had just a shell with ribs when these pics start. Additionally I have never worked with metal before! I'm very proficient with wood and can do just about anything with it, hence the screen name! Get your mind out of the gutter! Can't wait to hear your opinions and suggestions! On to some pics!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

I'll try and get to posting some pics tonight!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

Here are a few pics of the wind storm we had that fateful day!!!! Even though this wasn't the bass boat that I originally wanted, I grew to love this boat!! Nothing special, but nothing wrong with her either! everything worked as it should. It was a 1998 Smokercraft 170 with a 75hp Mercury on the back.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

The day I brought the old man's boat home. After it had been sitting down by the river for two years with a tarp thrown over it. Let the project begin


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

All cleaned up! Figured out how to drill out the rivets that held the three benches in place. At this point I needed to figure out how to fix a bunch of holes!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

Pictures of all the years of grime from sitting in a dirty river for years! I used a twisted metal brush on a grinder to start cleaning it up


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

I have the boat pulled to my shop now. After some research on the Internet I figured out how to fill those holes in!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

Also all these pics are the ones that I thought I had lost. Got them off the old phone


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

No pics of this but the bunk boards on the trailer were pretty rotten. So I little new wood and carpet and that is taken care of!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 26, 2017)

First water test! And having called it the first, it's pretty obvious that it failed. But NONE of my repairs leaked! It was a stock weld that was leaking. This being out of my skill set I took it to a buddy to be fixed! I tried to load up a short video of the leak but apparently I'm not smart enough to do that! Anyway, I'll continue this phase of the boat with another post and pics


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 26, 2017)

Lookin good. Keep up with it man! I just got my boat back from a welder, but the beauty of aluminum is that something very small usually can be brazed with simple tools. Good job with the repairs 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok, so I got the boat back from my buddy and immediately did another water test. I filled the boat up past the water as I did when I found the first leak, and guess what? No leaks! So I decided I'll just let the water in overnight just to be sure. So I'm guessing within a half hour of me leaving my shop the buckets I had the boat sitting on gave out! So I'm not sure how much water I had in the boat, but it was more than 6 buckets and 2 jack stands could hold! So I get the boat back up on maybe 10-12 buckets this time to do another test after the fall, and it leaks at the what I assume is the point of impact from the fall!!!! I won't go into great detail here but it took me another 3 water tests before I had all the rivets replaced that were leaking!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure why those bucket pics aren't rotated the right way. Anyway, at this point the boat ended up sitting for almost a year until we get to the first post in this thread and the tree feel on my deep v. The pics from here on out well be more current, within the last month or so. Hopefully I'll have this thread caught up to current day soon!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 27, 2017)

So having a woodworking background it's hard for me to believe that this little pile of material was a tad over $800! And I've actually bought an additional $300 worth as I'm going!


----------



## Darryle (Feb 28, 2017)

Aluminum last, but it is anything but cheap


----------



## dearl (Feb 28, 2017)

What thickness is that plate, tubing and angle?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Feb 28, 2017)

dearl said:


> What thickness is that plate, tubing and angle?



The angle and tube is 1/8" thick and 1 1/2" square
The sheet material is 1/16" for under the front casting in the hatches and 1/8" thick for the small area on the floor that will see traffic. The decks will be wood, either 1/2" or 3/4".


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

In a lot of the builds I've looked at it seemed to me that people would measure down from their rail and build the deck at that point. It seemed to me that makes for a slightly curved casting desk. So I took some measurements and ran a couple string lines from front to back on both sides and everything got installed off of these lines. My hope is that this will make for a consistent level deck from front to back when I'm finished.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is the start to my framing. I have 3 main tubes going across the boat for the front casting deck. There will be two "divider" walls laid into 1/2" channel that will give the tubes their vertical support. Then I plan to run the rest of the framing off of the main 3 tubes.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

start of my floor going in


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

carpeted floor panels going in


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

1/2" channel riveted into the upper tubes to accept the vertical plywood supports


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

channel riveted into place on the floor


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

1/4" plywood strips, hot glue, and some trim nails to hold it together til the glue sets up. Makes for a very accurate jig for oddly shaped shapes. I'll be using this method when I cut my deck out as well.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

jig dried and pulled out


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

jig sitting on the first vertical support cut out. Fits like a glove by the way!!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

The first two plywood vertical supports are getting sealed and painted so I made a battery tray in the meantime


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

getting some framing done.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

This picture gets me up to date with the build. Front half of the front deck all framed and stitched together. And the first plywood support all sealed, painted, and installed. This thing is rock solid after this piece is in! Should have some time to do a little tomorrow


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 2, 2017)

power trim!!!! little something that is waiting for its time!!!


----------



## DDudley (Mar 3, 2017)

coming along nicely!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 3, 2017)

DDudley said:


> hardwoodcd said:
> 
> 
> > So having a woodworking background it's hard for me to believe that this little pile of material was a tad over $800! And I've actually bought an additional $300 worth as I'm going!
> ...



Spent another $250 yesterday and there was a purchase in between those two! If i need any more should be less than $100. I had no idea what i was getting into with the aluminum! Probably close to $1400-1500 just in aluminum!


----------



## DDudley (Mar 3, 2017)

hardwoodcd said:


> DDudley said:
> 
> 
> > hardwoodcd said:
> ...



That is an impressive sum. And trust me, I am not judging one bit. Although I am not using aluminum for my build, I have already spent over $1000 with everything I am planning to add to my boat. It really adds up quickly. But, it's the process of planning and building and seeing it all come to fruition that makes it fun for me. 

Also, I was informed that my use of the D word was offensive. I tried to edit my post to exclude it. Sure did not mean to offend anyone.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 3, 2017)

No offense taken here!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 3, 2017)

Welds ground down on front half of bow desk


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 3, 2017)

Plywood uprights in, battery tray in, welds ground down and cleaned up


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 3, 2017)

That's one of my 8' musky rods in the rod locker


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm guessing your buying your aluminum from a metals supply house?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 3, 2017)

1st coat of spar on the plywood supports for the rear half of bow deck


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 3, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I'm guessing your buying your aluminum from a metals supply house?



My first order was from my buddy's auto body shop. Then my three little orders have been from menards. Then my last order was from a steel and aluminum warehouse about an hour from me


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 5, 2017)

Bow casting deck is completely framed! Just have to get my buddy back over here to weld it all up!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 5, 2017)

Plywood vertical supports cut out, fitted, and first coat of spar. Another coat of spar and then some primer and paint and they can be installed. Should be rock solid once these are in.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 5, 2017)

The very beginning stages of the rear deck


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 7, 2017)

Beginning stages of the trolling motor mount. Clamped my piece of 1/4" to the top of the rails to find the proper plane. Then glued up a couple templates.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 7, 2017)

My templates traced out onto the sheet


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 7, 2017)

Sheet cut to size and pop riveted into place til it can be welded. Once these were in I placed the piece of 1/4" plate where I wanted it and simply reached under with a sharpie and marked out my cut


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 7, 2017)

Top plate fits like a glove! Just need to be welded up


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 8, 2017)

Got the other two vertical supports/ dividers up front in tonight. And started figuring out how I'm going to frame the rear deck around the livewell.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 10, 2017)

So I've been doing hardwood flooring to make a living for the past 23 years now. This weeks job was waterfront property at a local lake. Pretty cold in northern Illinois yet but thought I'd take a few rods with me this week. This was about the 5th cast or so. A bit over 2lb I think. Was happy to stir one up from the bank this early in the year


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 10, 2017)

Cant see anything in your picture.
I'm in Algonquin Il.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 10, 2017)

Me either! You'll have to take my word for it! Caught a decent largemouth! I tried to load it up again and no go! I guess it's just another fishing tale!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 14, 2017)

Some of the progress on the rear deck


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 14, 2017)

A few pics of how I framed up the rear seat base without sacrificing floor space for gas tank, batteries and plumbing


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 14, 2017)

Trolling motor mount all welded up! Did some grinding on it and still need to fill in some welds but coming along nicely!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 14, 2017)

Just a current shot of the front deck. Clamped a seat in just to lean against. Really solid and it's just two clamps with no bolts and no deck. Should be even better when all finished up!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 15, 2017)

Looking good. What did the live well come out of?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 15, 2017)

It came out of eBay! Looks like it's sold out right now though

Look at this on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/401231044950


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 16, 2017)

Gonna have some tunes when the time comes!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 16, 2017)

Hoping to be done with the framing this weekend! My buddy that is welding it up will be out of town till Wednesday, but he's planning on finishing up right when he gets back! Paint in a couple weeks!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 18, 2017)

I have all the framing cut and either clamped or riveted into place! There are 5 pieces that need to be stitched yet when my buddy gets back into town.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 18, 2017)

Trolling motor mount all welded up and ground out!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 20, 2017)

Well I'm cleaning the shop up today. Lots of aluminum shavings/ dust! And it'll be a few days till the rest of the welding is done on the boat, so I threw some things in to boat to show purpose and layout. Also, I just wanted to see it like this! What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 28, 2017)

Unfortunately while my buddy was on vacation, his kids talked him into a trampoline park and he's nursing a hurt back now! Being a hardwood flooring guy for over two decades I know what he is going through! Not sure when he'll get back over to stitch up the last few pieces. On the back burner for a minute. I'll post a new update asap as the lake I fish has been open for weeks here in northern IL!


----------



## chumps1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Looking Good!! Can't wait to fish out of it!! :LOL2:


----------



## hardwoodcd (Apr 1, 2017)

Boat is all welded up! Took it off the trailer and set it on some horses to start prepping for paint!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Apr 1, 2017)

chumps1 said:


> Looking Good!! Can't wait to fish out of it!! :LOL2:



Soon!


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2017)

Fantastic progress!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Apr 3, 2017)

Jim said:


> Fantastic progress!



Thank you!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm not going to post a pic of todays progress but put about 3 hours in with the DA and I'm pretty well prepped for topside primer and paint!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Apr 22, 2017)

Been a while guys! I've had a hiccup with the painting process! Although I think I'm going to be ok, it wasn't an ideal situation. As most of you know this project is out of my norm. I thought I had done the proper research for my painting. I had decided on a topside product from a company called Total Boat and a self etching primer. Primer process was quick and easy once I had my prep work done. Rubbed the primer down and did my tack process and continued onto the topside paint. Shot 1st coat and thought I was looking good. Was trying to get the whole boat painted before I left out of town in four days so my guy could start the rigging process while I was gone. Went to the shop the next day and the paint was still sticky! 16 hour dry time it said! Called the company and guess what? Oh, our paint doesn't work with self etching primer! Trust me when I tell you they're website isn't clear on this point at all! How frustrating! I'm being told that I have to strip the entire boat now! So I drop it and head out of town. Get back about a week later and it's 90% dry. Call a auto body friend of mine and tell him my situation and the products I'm using and since it dried he thinks I'm good to proceed but he thinks every coat will take that long to dry! I'm no stranger to spraying finishes and my rub down between coats powdered up nice and wasn't gummy so I'm hoping for the best! I should be good to flip it over for bottom side paint in a couple weeks!


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 23, 2017)

Maybe try spraying as thin as you can get away with. That way the solvents can evaporate faster. I learned the hard way with my paint. So it too thick in a few places and it''s taken about 10 weeks to finally cure. Luckily I'm not in a hurry with the project, so it worked out.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Apr 23, 2017)

mbweimar said:


> Maybe try spraying as thin as you can get away with. That way the solvents can evaporate faster. I learned the hard way with my paint. So it too thick in a few places and it''s taken about 10 weeks to finally cure. Luckily I'm not in a hurry with the project, so it worked out.



I did this exact thing! Thanks for the input!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 5, 2017)

Got the bottom side prepped, primed, and painted


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 6, 2017)

This pic may not seem like much but with all the weight I added to this boat it was becoming a pain to move around and flip over. So glad that's all done and back on the trailer! On to rigging and decks!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 12, 2017)

Got started on the deck today! 1st pic is of my jig after I hot glued it up on the boat. 2nd pic is after I had it laid out in the plywood and simply shot a little spray paint over it to transfer the shape to the deck material. 3rd pic is perfect fit!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 12, 2017)

I'm not a tiny guy, 6'1" and about 245. So squeezing under my framing to trace out the hatches was tight! I told my buddy if anyone would've been watching it probably looked like a fat drunk caterpillar scooting under there!


----------



## -CN- (May 12, 2017)

Makes me want a red boat. That's awesome!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 12, 2017)

-CN- said:


> Makes me want a red boat. That's awesome!




I really don't have a reason for the red, just an impulse choice. But thanks!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 13, 2017)

Couple more jigs made. And the rear deck is in place.


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 15, 2017)

Got another section of deck cut out. And two more jigs made.


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 17, 2017)

A little more progress. Got all the deck pieces cut. I'll be cutting out hatches next


----------



## mavrick300 (May 17, 2017)

Dang this is looking good =D> =D> =D> ! My boat is about that same size and style! I may steal your ideas! How much did all of the aluminum framing end up costing you?


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 17, 2017)

mavrick300 said:


> Dang this is looking good =D> =D> =D> ! My boat is about that same size and style! I may steal your ideas! How much did all of the aluminum framing end up costing you?



I have about $1500 in aluminum.


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 24, 2017)

Was able to get about an hour and a half of working on the boat today. Got the first couple hatches measured up and cut out!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 25, 2017)

Got all the hatches cut down to size! Time to do a bunch of sealing!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 26, 2017)

Glueing up the three sections that make up the bow deck. Extra step to reduce the amount of carpet seams


----------



## overboard (May 26, 2017)

WOW! Awesome job you did on that boat.


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 26, 2017)

overboard said:


> WOW! Awesome job you did on that boat.



Thanks! A lot of work so far and a bunch to go!


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 26, 2017)

One more pic tonight. Got the first of four side panels cut out and carpeted.


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 27, 2017)

Had a productive day at the shop today. Got the front deck the rest of the way glued up. All the inside panels cut to size, carpeted, and components installed.


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 29, 2017)

1st coat of spar. Next pic I post will be all these pieces completely sealed up with two coats of spar, and one coat each of oil based primer and paint.


----------



## hardwoodcd (May 31, 2017)

Start of the trim install!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 2, 2017)

After a coat of something before and after work every day this week all the deck pieces are sealed up! Carpet is up next!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 6, 2017)

Started on carpet today!


----------



## mtntop (Jun 6, 2017)

I appreciated your attention to detail, quality work sir!! Great color combination too


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 7, 2017)

mtntop said:


> I appreciated your attention to detail, quality work sir!! Great color combination too



Thanks! Lots of thinking and planning things out!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 8, 2017)

With the deck on I marked out the hinge placement. Then took the deck back off and drilled and riveted the hinge to the frame. The hatches will then get screwed to the hinges from the underside.


----------



## chumps1 (Jun 8, 2017)

hardwoodcd said:


> I'm not a tiny guy, 6'1" and about 245. So squeezing under my framing to trace out the hatches was tight! I told my buddy if anyone would've been watching it probably looked like a fat drunk caterpillar scooting under there!




We should have had the GoPro setup to film that!!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 10, 2017)

chumps1 said:


> hardwoodcd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a tiny guy, 6'1" and about 245. So squeezing under my framing to trace out the hatches was tight! I told my buddy if anyone would've been watching it probably looked like a fat drunk caterpillar scooting under there!
> ...



Probably best left unrecorded!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 13, 2017)

Trolling motor power plug installed, 1 1/2" hole for foot petal cord cut out and grommet trim, and forward trim switch installed.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jun 14, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## RStewart (Jun 18, 2017)

That thing is coming together nicely, looking sharp.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 18, 2017)

You need to update this man! What I see on Facebook is too nice to not share here for everyone interested! Haha

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking sharp! I like your layout and the red paint.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Bowlershop said:


> Looking great!



Thank You!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

RStewart said:


> That thing is coming together nicely, looking sharp.



Thanks!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

DocBrown said:


> Looking sharp! I like your layout and the red paint.



The layout is working great! Thanks!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> You need to update this man! What I see on Facebook is too nice to not share here for everyone interested! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I know! I've had a busy couple weeks! And spent a bunch of time on the boat! I'm on it!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

So as Derek said I'm behind on this thread! I'm sorry if you've been waiting for an update! I have been busy on it and have all the pictures to share with you all! 

And as a little teaser, the boat is done!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

3 bank charger installed!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

outboard hung!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

New stickers for the "big" motor! Lol!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Trolling motor mounted! And fully operational! This is important because I bought it like 6 months ago and it's just been waiting!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

front hatches open


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Another angle


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Front deck finished! All slam latches installed, struts in, grommets for hiding wires in place, and cup holders in. Hydraulic butt seat also in place.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Livewell and side hatches opened yup


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Rear hatch opened up


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

DONE!!!!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Some meaningful finishing touches! If you have been following this build since post #1 you may remember that this was my dad's river boat before he passed. And for whatever reason I never called him Dad, he was always Pop to me! 

Another little story. When I was just a kid we'd be sitting on the river bank with our poles in the water not saying much of anything, just enjoying the time and nature. But whenever a leaf would fall on him as we fished he'd always say, "Leaf Me Alone"!!! As a kid I about fell in the river the first time he said it! 

So with all that said these are finishing touches!

And it's also worth mentioning that I got the boat to this point on father's day!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

I took the maiden voyage by myself to make sure everything worked! Went out for about a hour or so. Only issue I had/ forgot was I never put cleats on the boat and I went out in 25mph winds! After struggling at the dock with a rope connected only to my bow eye and the wind blowing the boat everywhere, had a guy offer to hold the boat while I backed the trailer in! Other than that everything was great and it fishes perfectly! Caught four while I was out and although it isn't big this was the first fish in the boat since Pop probably landed his last giant cat on a bank line!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Also my brother came to visit from NM and took him out on Pop's Jon! He also called him Pop! His first fish! We proceeded to catch 20 in two hours!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

My best fish when my brother and I went out


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok, so it's not DONE! List of things that still need finished
1. Waiting on a fitting for the livewell
2. Electronics still need to be installed
3. Custom cover is getting made as I'm typing this
4. A bushing for the tiller handle so it doesn't just fall down 
5. install led lights for deck and hatches

But as for now I can be on the water! I'll keep posting updates as I get them done but I'm not in a huge hurry anymore! Thanks for following along! Tight lines! 

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 25, 2017)

Now this is the kind of stories I like to hear. 

Boat turned out awesome. My vote for best very. Keep building memories with it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 25, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> Now this is the kind of stories I like to hear.
> 
> Boat turned out awesome. My vote for best very. Keep building memories with it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 25, 2017)

awesome work, awesome story, and excellent results!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 25, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> awesome work, awesome story, and excellent results!



Thanks Derek!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jun 25, 2017)

My daughters and nephew jumping off the swimming rock at my lake. And I'm just kicked back with the Minn Kota on anchor mode!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jul 4, 2017)

Deck lights!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jul 17, 2017)

Custom snap cover is done!


----------



## Travm70 (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome build!!!! 
Lots of great ideas for mine.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Jul 18, 2017)

Travm70 said:


> Awesome build!!!!
> Lots of great ideas for mine.



Thanks! I stole most of the ideas myself!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Sep 24, 2017)

I've been fishing quite a bit on my boat since completion. I have my electronics installed, livewell works as it should (nice to have pump in and pump out), my lake isn't known for big bass but here is a pic of the best one I've got in the boat so far! I'm taking it musky fishing this weekend. Hopefully more pics then! 

Edit- my fish pic won't load for some reason! It was a 4.5lb largemouth


----------



## RStewart (Nov 17, 2017)

This time turned out awesome. It looks great & is very functional. It's nice to have all the features & benefits of a high dollar bass boat for much less money. Enjoy it & keep making memories. Also, don't forget to let us know if any updates.


----------



## akboats (Apr 11, 2018)

Love the boat man.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Mar 26, 2020)

I’ve used the heck outta my jon boat over the last three years!! But have wanted something for both bigger water and family use. It’s still a tin can though!!!!


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 27, 2020)

That's certainly a step up. Congrats!


----------

